# Buying a used truck in Cancun/Playa



## GreatScotMX (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone give me information about where to buy a used truck in our area - I have heard something about Sundays in Cancun, but don't know where in the city. We are in Pto Morelos, so Playa is just as convenient.

And do we need our FM3s to buy the truck?

Thanks!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I just bought 2 used trucks in Jalisco. I can not help you with buying locations in Cancun but I did register and title the viehicles in my name using only my US passport. In my area I found that the independent car lots are significantly more expensive than buying from an individual. Hope this helps.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

You could try here

Autos Nuevos y Usados en MercadoLibre México


----------



## GreatScotMX (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks! Nothing in our parameters... any other ideas? 

We're looking for a pickup, not a Ford, 4 yrs old or newer.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

GreatScotMX said:


> Hi, Can anyone give me information about where to buy a used truck in our area - I have heard something about Sundays in Cancun, but don't know where in the city. We are in Pto Morelos, so Playa is just as convenient.
> 
> And do we need our FM3s to buy the truck?
> 
> Thanks!



I would think you might get better deals form one of the many dealerships located on the road from Merida to Progreso, at least there are plenty of mechanics around to check a used vehicle out...I guess if you could get the vin number you could go online and see if it had been registered in the US and if any problems existed ...good luck


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I would think you might get better deals form one of the many dealerships located on the road from Merida to Progreso, at least there are plenty of mechanics around to check a used vehicle out...


We bought our vehicle in Merida, I think price there maybe a little cheeper and more selection, than Q-Roo. The link I provided has a filter for Yucatan on the left side, most are located in Merida.

Yes you need a FM3 or if you have a Mexican Corp you can buy it through that


----------



## GreatScotMX (Nov 17, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I just bought 2 used trucks in Jalisco. I can not help you with buying locations in Cancun but I did register and title the viehicles in my name using only my US passport. In my area I found that the independent car lots are significantly more expensive than buying from an individual. Hope this helps.



That's very helpful - what all did you need to register them? Can you give any recommendations on insurance?

Thanks
Lindsay


----------



## GreatScotMX (Nov 17, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I just bought 2 used trucks in Jalisco. I can not help you with buying locations in Cancun but I did register and title the viehicles in my name using only my US passport. In my area I found that the independent car lots are significantly more expensive than buying from an individual. Hope this helps.


RPBHaas - What other documents did you need to register them? Do you have any recommendations on insurance? Thanks


----------

